# Office of Christian Parents



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2007)

A few excerpts from the anonymous 1616 tract, _The office of Christian parents shewing how children are to be gouerned throughout all ages and times of their life. With a breife admonitorie addition vnto children, to answer in dutie to their parents office._, are available online here.

John Morgan, _Godly Learning: Puritan Attitudes towards Reason, Learning and Education, 1560 - 1640_:



> In England the established church attempted to introduce Bible-reading as a common protestant habit by ensuring that the vernacular Scriptures were placed in every church for public use. [93] But puritans went much further in their emphasis. The _Office of Christian Parents_ (?1616) insisted that a married couple should read catechisms and the New Testament together, and be diligent in attending sermons until they had laid up a good stock of knowledge with which to nourish future progeny. [94] The duties of parenthood thus began even before conception. [95]
> 
> -- pp. 155-156
> 
> ...


----------

